# IGN gives Super Mario Galaxy 2 a perfect 10



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

I know it's been posted already, but I wanted to make a thread about it so everyone sees. IGN (y'know, the "you can't spell _ign_orant without IGN" IGN, the very same that has been known to be very biased against Nintendo) has just reviewed Super Mario Galaxy 2, and they gave it a perfect 10 in every category. See it for yourself:
<big><big><big>Written Review
Video Review</big></big></big>
For the last hour or so, I've been reading a bunch of Super Mario Galaxy 2 reviews. Each and every one of them is full of nothing but positive comments. It seems to have completely blown everyone's expectations, somehow completely topping the original Super Mario Galaxy, and, dare I say it, every other Mario game before it. Of course, that's a matter of opinion, but an awful lot of people are expressing that opinion, and I can't wait until Sunday to see if it holds true for me (and I'm sure it will, and I've possibly never been more excited for a game in my entire life). Seriously, I cannot express this enough... If you have a Wii, GET THIS GAME. If you're a gamer, there's really no excuse for you to not have this game in your library. It's truly a game for _everyone_, and an amazing one, at that. From everything that I've heard and seen, Super Mario Galaxy 2 will be an absolute _blast_. I just can't wait to experience it for myself now. Just a little longer... Sunday can't come soon enough!


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 21, 2010)

Darnnit. I preordered it so I'll get it a day after it comes out. I only preordered it cause of the gamestop special for it.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

<big><big>Here's another great review to read.</big>
</big>
I kid you not, I've actually been brought to tears from reading these reviews. Sweet tears of joy and excitement. Dammit, I just want it NOW!!


----------



## Rawburt (May 21, 2010)

Eh, I think it's gonna be a wonderful game and all, but I'm not going to read/listen to reviews that give out perfect scores.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Eh, I think it's gonna be a wonderful game and all, but I'm not going to read/listen to reviews that give out perfect scores.


Why not?


----------



## Rawburt (May 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's not perfect, no game is.

And I tend to read lower scored reviews anyway to have a more realistic view on a game's merit, if I bother watching/reading them at all, which I usually don't.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While it's true that no game is 100% perfect, IGN must have a very good reason for giving Super Mario Galaxy such a score. Besides, the score doesn't matter. The context of the review does. And, believe me, the context is great, on every Super Mario Galaxy 2 review I've read.


----------



## Rawburt (May 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that's true.

I'll take your work for it that the review is much more than "BEST GAME EVER" but in most cases, that's pretty much what perfect reviews are.

Regardless of reviews, I can't deny I'm excited for this game.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, at least watch the video review, if you haven't. There's nothing to read, as it's all voiced to you. And you get to see gameplay while you listen to the review. And the review's great. Really, they justify their perfect score very well.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 21, 2010)

I wish I got to play the game early. I want it now.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

Lol, I just noticed that I accidentally called this thread "IGN gives Super Mario Galaxy a perfect 10" instead of "IGN gives Super Mario Galaxy *2* a perfect 10". Fix'd, lol.


----------



## Mr. L (May 21, 2010)

Ugh, I want this game so badly, but I don't know if I should get it, I've boughten so many games these past few months that I haven't finished :s


----------



## Pokeman (May 21, 2010)

maybe i should get. next payday i might


----------



## Pear (May 21, 2010)

I don't think it's a ten. Of course, I haven't played it yet, but I played the first and just found it meh. I actually sold it back to Gamestop. ;P
Judging from this, I don't think think this game is a 10. IGN almost never gives that rating out, so think it's weird that they give it out to this. I probably will end up buying it when I have the money. My first new Wii game in two years. XD


----------



## Pokeman (May 21, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> I don't think it's a ten. Of course, I haven't played it yet, but I played the first and just found it meh. I actually sold it back to Gamestop. ;P
> Judging from this, I don't think think this game is a 10. IGN almost never gives that rating out, so think it's weird that they give it out to this. I probably will end up buying it when I have the money. My first new Wii game in two years. XD


I dont get games cause of there ratings, i just get them cause i might like it. hope it is good.



maybe for my birthday or afterward, birthday Tuesday.


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2010)

I forget if console games are graded by Metacritic, but if they are check their score whenever.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 21, 2010)

In my personal opinion, I.

1. Read reviews which push my mind towards getting it.
2. Ask people who own things for their own input on it.
3. Read more about the game
4. Finally decide.


----------



## Yokie (May 21, 2010)

I'm saving the money I got for it. I hope it'll be awesome as they say.


----------



## Micah (May 21, 2010)

I won't be picking this up for a long time thanks to still having to pay my computer off. Oh well, I wasn't that excited about SMG2 anyway. I never liked the first one either so I don't really care anyway.


----------



## Jas0n (May 21, 2010)

Personally, I dislike IGN reviews. I also dislike reviews that rate games extremely high. I want reviews that point out all the flaws in the game.

I much prefer a review like this:
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2010/05/super-mario-galaxy-2-review/

Either way, I'm not sure whether I'm going to get this game. I've got to the point where I'm just plain bored of seeing a plumber jump around on my screen. We'll see after it's released, though.


----------



## AndyB (May 21, 2010)

I agree with Rob that, yes it's going to be a great game and isn't perfect.
But I'd still regard it with a 10. Not necessarily a perfect game, but more that the 10 represents a must buy game. Or at least in my eyes.And that's normally how I see ratings like this


----------



## -Aaron (May 21, 2010)

I thought you don't read reviews 'cause they're biased?


----------



## Jas0n (May 21, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I thought you don't read reviews 'cause they're biased?


They're only biased when he doesn't agree with them 8D


----------



## -Aaron (May 21, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes sense.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I agree with Rob that, yes it's going to be a great game and isn't perfect.
> But I'd still regard it with a 10. Not necessarily a perfect game, but more that the 10 represents a must buy game. Or at least in my eyes.And that's normally how I see ratings like this


That's how I see it, too. Perfect scores are best saved for those games that you just absolutely _must_ have. If a perfect score meant that the game was perfect, then we'd _never_ see a perfect score.


----------



## Smugleaf (May 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I know it's been posted already, but I wanted to make a thread about it so everyone sees. IGN (y'know, the "you can't spell _ign_orant without IGN" IGN, the very same that has been known to be very biased against Nintendo) has just reviewed Super Mario Galaxy 2, and they gave it a perfect 10 in every category. See it for yourself:
> <big><big><big>Written Review
> Video Review</big></big></big>
> For the last hour or so, I've been reading a bunch of Super Mario Galaxy 2 reviews. Each and every one of them is full of nothing but positive comments. It seems to have completely blown everyone's expectations, somehow completely topping the original Super Mario Galaxy, and, dare I say it, every other Mario game before it. Of course, that's a matter of opinion, but an awful lot of people are expressing that opinion, and I can't wait until Sunday to see if it holds true for me (and I'm sure it will, and I've possibly never been more excited for a game in my entire life). Seriously, I cannot express this enough... If you have a Wii, GET THIS GAME. If you're a gamer, there's really no excuse for you to not have this game in your library. It's truly a game for _everyone_, and an amazing one, at that. From everything that I've heard and seen, Super Mario Galaxy 2 will be an absolute _blast_. I just can't wait to experience it for myself now. Just a little longer... Sunday can't come soon enough!


I wasn't planning on even getting it, but I guess I will if it's that great.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 21, 2010)

I will get it once I get and beat SMG.


----------



## Rawburt (May 21, 2010)

'04 Nostalgia said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should never buy games based on hype, only buy them if you're really interested in them.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 21, 2010)

It looks like a great game, but a perfect 10? IGN always overrates and underrates games.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

No. First of all, I still read reviews. But I can tell when reviewers are just being biased, at which point I consider the entire review to be invalid. But this one's different. This review is coming from IGN. IGN has been known to be biased against Nintendo before, and they're one of the reviewers that I have a problem with the most. Yet they gave this game a 10. That goes to show that the game must have wowed IGN _a lot_ for them to give it a perfect score. That just convinces me even more than Super Mario Galaxy deserves its perfect score.


----------



## Smugleaf (May 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> '04 Nostalgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hype seems to have gotten me some good games so far


----------



## Rawburt (May 21, 2010)

'04 Nostalgia said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it works out for you then go for it, but following hype has only given me disappointment.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> '04 Nostalgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, sometimes you need to buy games that you _think_ you may not be interested in, because it could turn out that you will love them. For example, I could really care less if I ever play Ōkami (and later Ōkamiden) or not, but I'm still going to get them (eventually) because everyone keeps recommending it to me. The thing is, I don't really _know_ if I'll like it or not, because I haven't played it yet. It would be a different story if it was a game of a genre that I completely dislike, but it's an action-adventure game, which I like, so it's worth giving it a shot. Super Mario Galaxy 2 is a platformer game, and an incredibly good one as it's looking, so if you enjoy platformers, you should pick it up just to see. Chances are, you'll love it, considering all these extremely positive reviews.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 21, 2010)

Also, how is IGN so biased against Nintendo? I was just looking at some reviews for some well known Wii and DS games, and they all have excellent reviews.


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2010)

Uhh, wonderful?  What I don't see is where you got the idea that they are biased against Nintendo.  Being biased is something tweens on message boards do.  These people are paid for their fair, yet subjective opinions and ability to craft an accurate summation of the game's experience.


----------



## Mr. L (May 21, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Also, how is IGN so biased against Nintendo? I was just looking at some reviews for some well known Wii and DS games, and they all have excellent reviews.


Plus, nintendo games have the most 10's from IGN than any other companys' games.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 21, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Ocarina of Time has a 10 rating on there, right?


----------



## Mr. L (May 21, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and like 3 or 4 more Zelda games as well.


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2010)

Also, no one is trying to contest that Nintendo knows how to craft a quality game.  They've been at it for too long to mess up now.  Although, they have been severely limited by the choices they made for their consoles.


----------



## SilentHopes (May 21, 2010)

I think I might get it.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 21, 2010)

I loved the first game, so I probably would have gotten the sequel regardless of what the reviewers said, unless of course they pointed out some flaw that made it unplayable. XD

I'm pretty excited to get SMG2. But I'm going to have to wait a while. |:<


----------



## -Aaron (May 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you just prolonged what Jas0n said.


----------



## Pear (May 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is IGN biased? I don't think I've ever seen a review of theirs I didn't agree with.


----------



## -Aaron (May 21, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they gave Sonic and the Black Knight a 2.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, that's Sonic, not Nintendo. But they are very biased against Sonic. Maybe that's what I was thinking of. Come to think of it, I think it was. I was just mixing up the two. Anyway, it's true that they're very biased against Sonic games.


----------



## AndyB (May 21, 2010)

It's funny how people call reviewers biased, they are people as well. You know, they too form opinions, hold grudges.
And considering that's all reviews really are, opinions, the lines get a little fuzzy. Especially if you're going to start slandering their views.


----------



## Mr. L (May 21, 2010)

I decided not to buy it until I finish all of my uncompleted games, then I'll buy the 1st and 2nd one, since I never got to finish the first.


----------



## Zangy (May 21, 2010)

This game will stink. MARK MY WORDS!!!!


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only bias I've seen here is your bias for anything made by Nintendo or for their consoles.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How so? Yes, I love Nintendo, but it's not just out of bias. Nintendo gives me good reason to love their products. Nintendo's imaginative franchises are the only games that appeal to me (aside from Sonic games, and a few one-off third party games, that is), and I enjoy every bit of them. So, yes, I love Nintendo and their games and consoles. But does that mean it's just bias talking? Certainly not.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 21, 2010)

Honestly I've been hearing about it,then about a week ago I went to target and was browsing when I saw a reservation card for SMG2 and I thought "Meh, why the hell not." So I bought it and quite frankly I'm getting sort of excited for it.


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a nice piece of purple prose, but I've spent enough years of my life among Nintendo fanboys to recognize one when I see one.  With your constant bashing of people who play violent video games for being mindless thugs of some sort, the fact that you don't seem to have any experience with other platforms, and from that list of "great games" you posted earlier, your fanboyism is very, very apparent.


----------



## pielover6 (May 21, 2010)

Dammit, I want this badly but I have absolutely no money to spend at this time.  I'll probably get this late next month.  I'm going to be a pool cleaner so I may accumulate enough money by then.

I don't know about the perfect 10 score though, from what I've seen it looks great but to me but a 10 seems a bit much.


----------



## Princess (May 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Eh, I think it's gonna be a wonderful game and all, but I'm not going to read/listen to reviews that give out perfect scores.


^


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^

What I look for in reviews is not the final score but what the game does well and what it does not.  I actually like IGN's reviews.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true that I'm a fanboy, but I'm not the ignorant kind who bashes everything else. I call myself a Nintendo fanboy because I absolutely love Nintendo. And don't think that I haven't played games on other consoles, because I have. I just don't like the Xbox 360 and PS3. I don't like the consoles and their controllers, and there really aren't any games that interest me on them. Nintendo consoles are the only consoles that have the franchises I love, except for Sonic, which are multiplatform most of the time, and sometimes even unique to Nintendo consoles now. And about the violent video game thing, that has nothing to do with Nintendo. That's just a genre that I have no care for. And I do not bash or ridicule people for playing those type of games, like you're suggesting. As for the list of games, I do find all of those games to be great. Others may not agree with me, but for me, each and every one of those games have provided me with great entertainment. And that's what games are made for, are they not? To provide fun and entertainment. If a game provides such, then I'd say it's served its purpose and can be considered a great game to the person who it entertained, wouldn't you? That's the whole reason why I'm so passionate about Nintendo. Because they make products that I fall in love with.


----------



## Ricano (May 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS3 and 360 are not all about shooters. There are some that you might like.
And lolwut, their controllers? Silly reason not to like them.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very aware that they're not all about shooters, but the games that aren't shooters don't appeal to me, either. And a fair number of people hate the Wii solely because of its controller, so why is it so farfetched for me to dislike the PS3 and 360 for their controllers? If I can't enjoy the console's controller, then how can I possibly enjoy playing any games on that console?


----------



## Ricano (May 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a stupid reason for anyone not to play a console solely because of it's controllers.


----------



## Rocketman (May 21, 2010)

Ah, a game's a game to me. Shooter, rpg, whatever. I personally want Red Dead Redemption; I got rid of my Wii last fall.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing, though. I've _played_ the 360 and PS3. But I just couldn't enjoy the controllers. Their shapes were weird, I didn't like the buttons on either, the 360's was quite bulky, and I've never liked the Playstation's X, O, triangle, and square buttons. I guess the Wii has spoiled me with its motion control, which I much prefer to traditional controls. Of course, there are some games in which traditional controls are better, such as Super Smash Bros. But for the majority of games, I can't imagine them being made without motion controls now (or with two screens, one being touch sensitive).


----------



## Rocketman (May 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my bulky white Xbox controller


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I love my Wii Remote. See? Why can't gamers just get along and accept their differences in taste and preference?


----------



## Rocketman (May 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno. Think it's something too trivial to get upset over.


----------



## AndyB (May 21, 2010)

Here's a thing: The gamecube controller and the xbox controller have near enough the same layout of their buttons. The position of the sticks, the dpad.
The main thing being how the face buttons aren't in a diamond form on the gamecube.

And anyway, no matter what controller you're picking up for the first time, it's going to be a little new. You aren't going to like it all that much.


----------



## bcb (May 21, 2010)

Wow, I'm actually pretty shocked. Apparently this game is even more incredible than I pictured it to turn out. IGN boosting the game's sequel to a 10? GT kept it about the same... 9.8 -> 9.7

In either case the game is a must buy and will most likely become game of the year. Nintendo can do amazing things, and I need to learn to be less surprised.

The only decent question we can ask is "Which is better, SMG 1 or SMG 2?"


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Here's a thing: The gamecube controller and the xbox controller have near enough the same layout of their buttons. The position of the sticks, the dpad.
> The main thing being how the face buttons aren't in a diamond form on the gamecube.
> 
> And anyway, no matter what controller you're picking up for the first time, it's going to be a little new. You aren't going to like it all that much.


I loved the Wii controller when I first picked it up. It was very simple and easy to use.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Here's a thing: The gamecube controller and the xbox controller have near enough the same layout of their buttons. The position of the sticks, the dpad.
> The main thing being how the face buttons aren't in a diamond form on the gamecube.
> 
> And anyway, no matter what controller you're picking up for the first time, it's going to be a little new. You aren't going to like it all that much.


The only Nintendo controller that I ever had a hard time getting used to was the Nintendo 64 controller, and to a lesser extent the Classic Controller. Ever other Nintendo controller just seemed like a natural fit to me, especially the Wii Remote. Anyway, I've given the 360 and PS3 a chance, long enough to decide that they're just not for me. I'm not saying that they're bad, I'm just saying that they're not my type of console, just as the Wii may not be yours.


----------



## AndyB (May 21, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> I loved the Wii controller when I first picked it up. It was very simple and easy to use.


The Wii's controller is not included in this, seen as it is so simple.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

GameSpot also gave it a perfect 10.
http://www.gamespot.com/wii/action/supermariogalaxy2/review.html?tag=topslot;img;1

In fact, according to Metacritic, it has _ten_ perfect review scores, and none of the other ones have gone below a 90.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

I'm assuming that you must have absurdly tiny hands to think that the 360's controllers are bulky, the... handholds, I suppose... are smaller than a Wiimote, and similar in size to the nunchuck.  And speaking of the nunchuck, you can not possibly find that more comfortable.  It has an angle that sticks directly into your hand.  If you ever get the chance, compare the two.  I just did.


----------



## Rocketman (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that you must have absurdly tiny hands to think that the 360's controllers are bulky, the... handholds, I suppose... are smaller than a Wiimote, and similar in size to the nunchuck.  And speaking of the nunchuck, you can not possibly find that more comfortable.  It has an angle that sticks directly into your hand.  If you ever get the chance, compare the two.  I just did.


I find the Xbox controller pretty comfortable. Either way, you get used to it, and it's a horrible thing to judge a game system on, their controllers.


----------



## «Jack» (May 22, 2010)

I still won't get it, seeing as people said that SMG was terrific, but I got bored of it quickly.


----------



## Micah (May 22, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> people said that SMG was terrific, but I got bored of it quickly.


Yeah, that.

I'll probably pick up SMG2 later in the summer when I'm done paying off the last $400+ on my computer. It does look like a fun game, just not as good as my personal favorite Mario platformer, Sunshine.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that you must have absurdly tiny hands to think that the 360's controllers are bulky, the... handholds, I suppose... are smaller than a Wiimote, and similar in size to the nunchuck.  And speaking of the nunchuck, you can not possibly find that more comfortable.  It has an angle that sticks directly into your hand.  If you ever get the chance, compare the two.  I just did.


Now that I think of it, I might have been thinking of the original Xbox controller. Either way, neither Xbox controller suited me. I didn't like the buttons, the button placement, the control sticks, the D-pad, and just the overall feel of it. I just didn't like it. And, yes, I find the Nunchuk to be very comfortable in my hands. Don't *censored.3.0*ing tell me what I can and can't find comfortable. I have my preferences and you have yours. Why is that so hard to believe?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> I still won't get it, seeing as people said that SMG was terrific, but I got bored of it quickly.


But you won't get bored from Super Mario Galaxy 2. All the reviews are saying that, though the original Super Mario Galaxy got boring at times, the sequel never bores you. It keeps throwing new things at you constantly. I'd really consider it if I were you.


----------



## Yokie (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I really want it! And I also think it releases here when it's Sweden's National Day.


----------



## Micah (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you missed the part "_people said SMG was terrific_" but he got bored of it quickly.

People just happen to think SMG2 is terrific, too. He _is_ allowed to have his own tastes, you know.


----------



## Jas0n (May 22, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> I still won't get it, seeing as people said that SMG was terrific, but I got bored of it quickly.


^


----------



## Yokie (May 22, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's just trying to tell him that it might not be so bad than the first one.


----------



## Micah (May 22, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one averaged 97% in terms of reviews. It wasn't received as a bad game, but I personally didn't like it that much.


----------



## Mino (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well *censored.3.0* you then!  If you're talking about the original Xbox controller, of course you didn't like it.  The *censored.3.0*ing hulk couldn't have handled that beast.  Even the redesign they did later in the Xbox's production cycle was still sizable.


----------



## Yokie (May 22, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So did I, but I'm giving it another chance because this looks way better than the first one. Only time will tell.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know he has his own tastes, but I'm saying the Super Mario Galaxy 2 will likely hold his attention much better than the original Galaxy. I'll admit that the original did get a tad boring at times, but I still consider it a terrific game, one of the best games ever, in fact. And Super Mario Galaxy 2 is all that plus more, and even better. Really, it depends on _why_ he got bored of the first Super Mario Galaxy. If it had anything to do with level design, then he shouldn't worry about being bored by the sequel. But if it was because he just doesn't like platforming games or something, then maybe the sequel won't do it for him, either. But there's no harm in trying, is there? Seriously, this is looking to be one of those games that you just absolutely _have_ to play.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then we can both agree on that, lol. But I still don't like the 360 controller. It's hard for me to like anything without motion control now (except the GameCube controller, because it's pure awesomeness XD).


----------



## Yokie (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said it man.


----------



## Jas0n (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would harm his wallet.

&The gamecube controller is AWFUL. How you like that over the xbox one I'll never know.


----------



## Pear (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't like it because platformers never interest me. The game didn't have anything wrong, I just didn't get too interested in it.


----------



## Jas0n (May 22, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I feel.

The game was good and there was absolutely nothing wrong with it, but it just didn't have that wow factor, it didn't pull me in and keep me interested, it didn't make me want to complete the game.

Super Mario Galaxy 2 is going to be even worse in that factor, considering it's completely removing the story, aswell as making the galaxy feel really small just to cater towards the casual gaming audience even more so.


----------



## Yokie (May 22, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer the GameCube controller over the Xbox one...


----------



## Rocketman (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :r Chill out for once. Life's too short to worry about controller preferences.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By "try" I meant rent or borrow the game, not necessarily purchase it.

And, again, why is it so hard to understand that I have different preferences to you? The GameCube controller is my absolute favorite traditional controller of all time. It may not be true for you, but that doesn't mean it _can't_ be true for me. We have different preferences.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, every single review I've read says that Super Mario Galaxy 2 certainly does have the "wow" factor, more so than the first one. That is, when it comes to surprises and new gameplay mechanics. Obviously, if you've played the first Galaxy, then the style and controls of Galaxy 2 will be familiar to you, but that's about it. The game throws new surprises at you with every Star.

And I don't know where you're getting that it's "making the galaxy feel really small just to cater towards the casual gaming audience even more so". If anything, the galaxy feels _bigger_ in Galaxy 2. And they haven't _completely_ removed the story. It still has some story to it (and, yes, beyond the normal Bowser kidnaps Peach), but story is far from the main focus of a Mario game.


----------



## Rocketman (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but he doesn't have to agree with the reviews. Just because Modern Warfare got a 9, doesn't mean that you have to like it.


----------



## Pear (May 22, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all opinion. In my opinion, MW2 is a 397.2/10, but for you it might be a 2/10.


----------



## Jas0n (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ]http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2010/05/super-mario-galaxy-2-review/[/url]

A couple of quotes from the review:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





> The most obvious example is that the levels are linked together by a straightforward linear map, rather than a big, open, nonlinear hub. Although this will probably help casual gamers understand what they need to do to progress in the game, I don


----------



## «Jack» (May 22, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since I'm the one who spawned this argument of why or why not I should get it, I feel that it's necessary to say that this is exactly how I feel about it.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or if you are like me, you hate the 360 because it is Microsoft.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 22, 2010)

Some of the time limit challenges on here are hard. I'd say that this is definitely more challenging than the first Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While it's true that I hate the Windows operating system and I generally dislike Microsoft as a company for many reasons, that's not why I don't like the Xbox.


----------



## -Aaron (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Renting games is something related to piracy, so by endorsing him to rent the game, you're possibly creating more pirates.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 22, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm assuming that he's not going pirate it if he rents it. What reason do I have to believe that he would do that? >_> Now you're just trying to make me mad and cause trouble.


----------



## -Aaron (May 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says who?
What is piracy? One person buys and uploads a game to the internet, thus getting free games while the developers don't get anything.
What is renting? A branch buys one copy of a game, and charges $7 to $10 a person for 3 nights. Do developers get any of the money? I don't think so.


----------



## pielover6 (May 22, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So when I rent a game from Blockbuster its illegal?


----------



## -Aaron (May 22, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because you're paying for the rentals with taxes and everything. My point is that even though he's all "support the developers, buy the game", he's contradicting himself because he's endorsing video game rentals which, to my knowledge, the developers get any profit, which is technically not supporting the developers.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 23, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, renting and pirating is very different. The developers get _some_ money from the games that the rental store purchases from them. And when you rent something, it's not forever. You have to return it eventually. And if you don't beat the game and want to finish, or if you just like it so much that you want to own it, then you'll probably go out and buy the game. Personally, I don't care for renting. I buy all my games. If it's a game that I know I'll like, or if it's one of my favorite franchises, I'll buy it on its launch date. If it's a game that I'm not sure about, I'll wait a bit and watch lots of reviews and gameplay videos.

Anyway, let's drop the piracy talk. My other Galaxy 2 thread got locked for being too off topic, and I don't want this one to meet the same fate.


----------



## 4861 (May 23, 2010)

Just got the game now. The beginning is awesome.


----------

